# Duty-free MAC?



## BlahWah (Feb 27, 2007)

I've seen items purchased at duty-free stores but which ones sell MAC?  Specifically, are there are Canadian dfs which sell MAC?  These seem like mythical stores to me!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

I know there's one at London Heathrow Airport


----------



## maxcat (Feb 27, 2007)

Vancouver, and new store at Pearson's Terminal 1...


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Vancouver, and new store at Pearson's Terminal 1..._

 
I didn't notice the one in Vancouver. OO now I'm excited since I go there to visit my sister at least twice a year


----------



## maxcat (Feb 27, 2007)

Hm. Might have to rescind that... Just checked the Vancouver website and it isn't listed, someone at work told me about it... the one at Pearson there were job postings for so I *know* that one is real. maybe email MAC cusotmer service?


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 27, 2007)

^ Thanks maxcat!  I was thinking about emailing cs but I sometimes don't get a reply till a week later and I'm flying out this Friday, hoping to hit some dfs on the way (hopefully in Chicago, Japan & Hong kong if there are any).  I thought it'd also be a good way for others to check in the future.

I'll definitely check out Pearson!  Do you remember which terminal?  Is there any other way I can check myself outside of cust. service?  I tried the store locator but nothing showed up for under Pearson, the closest was Square One.


----------



## maxcat (Feb 27, 2007)

No, the duty free stores don't show up for some reason... but it's in the brand new International wing of Terminal One... if you're flying thru Terminal 3 you may be out of luck.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 1, 2007)

Boo, I'm in Terminal 3!!  Unless we get there earlier despite the snow and such, I'll have to wait till next time.  And this may sound silly, but what time (generally) are the stores open?  As in, they're not 24-hr or open for a great long time, are they?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

London Gatwick Airport. South Terminal in Duty Free World. I know because I worked in WHSmith for 3 years next door to it lol.


----------



## Ascella (Mar 1, 2007)

I know one at Copenhagen Kastrup Airport.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 1, 2007)

I THINK the mac at TST Ocean Terminal in Hong Kong might be duty free? Thing is... hong kong doesn't really have much of a tax anyway- I don't think they tax cosmetic items at all actually, so it probably won't make much of a difference!


----------



## Tash (Mar 1, 2007)

There's not a duty free store in Chicago.  Actually no airport I've been in in the US has one.


----------



## maxcat (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Boo, I'm in Terminal 3!!  Unless we get there earlier despite the snow and such, I'll have to wait till next time.  And this may sound silly, but what time (generally) are the stores open?  As in, they're not 24-hr or open for a great long time, are they?_

 
You can only buy duty free out the terminal that you're departing, unfortunately. But as a rule duty free is always open when an international flight is leaving.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think we have duty-fee stores at all in America...so I am the wrong person to answer this LOL!


----------



## Marcita (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw a Duty Free at the Detroit Metropolitan airport but there wasn't anything of interest, no MAC for sure.


----------



## mbee (Mar 1, 2007)

BlahWah, I know there is a really awesome duty free in the Narita, Japan airport.  They didn't have any MAC but I scored some really awesome Dior and Chanel make-up and a Fendi bag!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 1, 2007)

No MAC, but at LAX I got some great Dior makeup travel sets that weren't sold in dept. stores!


----------



## uopgirlie (Mar 2, 2007)

The only DFS I've seen in the US has been at the Oahu, HI airport.  The girls working there were soooooooooo nice!

I've heard that there is on in San Fransisco (not at the airport), but I've never been there...oooooh, it's a mystery! =)


----------



## oddinary (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I THINK the mac at TST Ocean Terminal in Hong Kong might be duty free? Thing is... hong kong doesn't really have much of a tax anyway- I don't think they tax cosmetic items at all actually, so it probably won't make much of a difference!_

 
I don't notice any price differences, but certainly if you buy in packs/sets, everything is cheaper!

*edit* There is one in the Singapore airport!


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks so much everybody!  Makes my trip oh-so more exciting.  If there are any more please continue to list, hopefully it'll help enhance others' trips too!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uopgirlie* 

 
_The only DFS I've seen in the US has been at the Oahu, HI airport.  The girls working there were soooooooooo nice!

I've heard that there is on in San Fransisco (not at the airport), but I've never been there...oooooh, it's a mystery! =)_

 

yes its on Geary St. in downtown SF on Union Square. it can be across the street from it or on Union Square or inside the Union Square parking lot. i'm not sure where though.

edit 3/4: i might need to go see where it is when i hit downtown tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Ascella (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember there is a MAC at London Stansted Airport as well.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 4, 2007)

We have two in Oahu, Hawai'i.  There's one in the airport, like it was mentioned above.  The second is in Waikiki, where everyone can go into it.  They sell a more limited amount of items, but those items include Asian exclusive colors like Goldbit and Lipblossum.


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 4, 2007)

there are two m.a.c counters in singapore's changi airport's two terminals in the duty free section, they sell cheaper than retail..

there's also a huge 5-storey duty-free shopping mall called DFS galleria in the city's shopping district (scotts road, off orchard road), they have a m.a.c counter there as well. regular shoppers can purchase from there for the retail price, while tourists can claim back the sales tax at the customer service counters there.


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 4, 2007)

Most international duty-free shops carry MAC. But I think the prices tend to be higher because everything is imported. I've been to several in Japan and Korea, but like eyeshadows were $18 compared to the $13.50 here.


----------



## dreaeluna (Mar 5, 2007)

there is one in SF union square planning on finding it also next week.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 6, 2007)

Grr, I was so close to the Pearson MAC duty free!  AA flight (Trm. 3) got cancelled, was rebooked on Air Canada (Trm. 1) but unconfirmed so we didn't get it!  I'll try to hit the other ones, like Narita and TST.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_There's not a duty free store in Chicago.  Actually no airport I've been in in the US has one._

 
I saw some duty free stores at the Chicago O'Hare airport in Terminal 3 and Terminal 5.  No MAC, but the other usual lines (Lancome, Clinique, Estee Lauder, some with Dior, etc.)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mbee* 

 
_BlahWah, I know there is a really awesome duty free in the Narita, Japan airport.  They didn't have any MAC but I scored some really awesome Dior and Chanel make-up and a Fendi bag!!_

 
I didn't get a chance to look up the stores when I flew in, but hopefully I'll get to before I depart.  Thanks!


----------



## crystaL (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_No MAC, but at LAX I got some great Dior makeup travel sets that weren't sold in dept. stores!_

 
There's MAC at the duty free in the international terminal (asian airlines)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreaeluna* 

 
_there is one in SF union square planning on finding it also next week._

 
i forgot to go. did you find where it is?


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if theres a duty Free MAC counter in the Melbourne Airport In Australia?

I know there is one in The Sydney airport.


----------



## breechan (Dec 12, 2007)

San Fran and Minneapolis Airports Yay or Nay?


----------



## KimSwim (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Vancouver, and new store at Pearson's Terminal 1..._

 
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! I am flying international from Pearson's Terminal 1 in February. I hope I can get some awesome duty free MAC! Has anyone shopped for duty free MAC in the last little while? Anyone know what goodies they are selling? Any information specific to Pearson's duty free is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a duty free MAC shop at the suvarnabhumi airport in Bangkok, Thailand?


----------



## neeshie (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Does anyone know if there's a duty free MAC shop at the suvarnabhumi airport in Bangkok, Thailand?_

 
There isn't one in Bangkok when I was there in September, but there were a ton of other cute little stores.

When you're in Thailand have a look at the fakes in the markets - they're hilarious - and what they try to get you to pay for a fake is laughable too!


----------



## Purity (Dec 13, 2007)

Darn  Oh well, I will just have to shop a lot of duty free makeup from other brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I will probably get a few good laughs about the bad fakes!


----------



## trollydolly (Dec 14, 2007)

does anyone know if they deff sell mac at gatwick airport? im flying out of there in april with my bf to the caribbean so i might have to save up a bit of money to spend at the airport if so!


----------

